# My lil baby with his new toy



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

[attachment=0:27y1n8n6]Bruiser toy.jpg[/attachment:27y1n8n6]

[attachment=1:27y1n8n6]Bruiser.jpg[/attachment:27y1n8n6]


----------



## Marieke (Oct 29, 2009)

Aw, that's so cute!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute i love dogs as well i have 15..13 rat terriers,a boxer and a mixed chow.


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

LarryT said:


> So cute i love dogs as well i have 15..13 rat terriers,a boxer and a mixed chow.


That is a lot of dogs!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

An adorable picture! An adorable dog! Is everyone aware that I am also involved in dognapping? Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How cute! Where did you get the stuffed hedgie? Don't have that one.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> How cute! Where did you get the stuffed hedgie? Don't have that one.


Me either. It's cute!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Is the toy called a scruffie-nubbie (I think I spelled it right). If so we sell them where I work but we don't have the hedgehog one. We have a pig, lion and elephant (which is my fav.) Let me know if that is what it is and I will tell my boss to order the hedgehog one!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow Larry that is alot of dogs, I have 3 and they're tough enough :lol: 

The toy is an actual dog toy, I'm from UK so it was just in one of our big pet stores called Pets At Home, my lil dog loves it though he wont share it with the other 2 :lol: and he sleeps, eats and chills out with it. He's found a new best friend. 

Hedgielover it wasnt called that no, but it does come as different animals so may be same as what you're saying but yours is an american version?


----------

